# Epsom salt help ASAP



## SphericalCube (Mar 14, 2006)

Your fish is constipated you say? I'm curious as to how you came up with that? I use Dr. Wellfish's Aquarium Salt, I don't know if it's the same as Epsom salts, you'd have to research that one, but I've always found that using as sparingly (or not at all) is the best policy. Make sure you don't have any snails or scaleless fish in the tank. Some types of plecos are sensitive also, so be careful. Also be sure to take out all plants as it will most definately kill them. Anacharis is the only one I know of to survive and it nearly kills that stuff too.


----------



## shuks (Jul 10, 2005)

yes... Any chemical you put into your tank can be overdosed. Chuck's fert calculator has magnesium sulfate programed in it. I try and target a magnesium level of 10 ppm. 

Dont dose magnesium sulfate at the same time as calcium chloride. You will regret it; I've learned the hard way.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

shuks said:


> yes... Any chemical you put into your tank can be overdosed. Chuck's fert calculator has magnesium sulfate programed in it. I try and target a magnesium level of 10 ppm.
> 
> Dont dose magnesium sulfate at the same time as calcium chloride. You will regret it; I've learned the hard way.



Is there any signs to look for to determine low magnesium? And what is a good test kit to test for magnesium levels?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

This probably doesn't help, but obviously its part of the GH component. Here is link to the Nutrient deficiency chart from Chuck Gadd's site:

http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_nutrient.htm 

Rex Grigg's site has some parms with gram weights to add calcium chloride and epsom salts (mg) to achieve desired GH for RO water. Like Shuks said, don't add them on the same day. Or you get the hard to dissolve calcium sulfate. Since I have super soft water I dose at those rates to achieve desired GH. I still see slight calcium deficiency at water change, but it diminishes by the week's end when the calcium catches up because of some crushed coral in my can. filter.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

aquaphish said:


> Is there any signs to look for to determine low magnesium?


Excessive lower leaf drop off, which should be attributable to light penetration is a sign of Mg deficiency, IMO.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

> I'm asking becuase I'm wondering how much I can put in my aquarium to help with a contipated fish? Thanks.


I've never heard of using magnesium sulfate to help with constipation. What are the fishes' symptoms? Is it kind of listless, just sitting there with a fat belly and maybe a string of *you know what*?

I've heard and tried using frozen peas to cure constipation (assuming the fish is still eating). I buy the frozen kind and crush them up after they thaw out, seems to work and fish like it I think!


----------



## LindaC (Nov 26, 2005)

That's just what I was going to suggest, frozen peas. This seemed to help one of my fish when he was constipated. I used Gerber strained baby peas though!

Good luck!
Linda


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

> Gerber strained baby peas though


Hmmmmmmm . . . . . . . . . . delicious!


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

It's for my Fahaka puffer. I thought he had swallowed air so I tried to burp him a couple of times but that didn't work. Now I'm thinking hes backed up with something. Maybe a crayfish or shrimp shell. So far I've added 1 1/2 TBSP Epsom salt per 10G in his tank yesterday. It looks to be working becuase he's not on his back anymore, but I can't find any poop in the tank. He's the only one in there so I don't have to worry about other fish or plants. If this dosn't work then I will try to force feed him some peas. If that dosn't work then anesthetize him and see if I can pull anything out that may be blocking him....


----------



## beviking (Aug 2, 2005)

I've never tried it but have read that 1Tablespoon per gallon of Epsom salts can be used as a short term bath (1/2hr or until signs of distress). I've also seen 1TBsp per 5 gallons recommended as a daily bath treatment (as per above). For prolonged baths (in tank), 1/8th Teaspoon per 5 gal. Some sites also recommend adding a crystal of Epsom salt into a piece of pea and try to get the fish to eat it.

Good luck!


----------



## Keck (Jan 18, 2006)

I was going to make a joke about adding Fleets, but those pictures ain’t funny.

I really hope you can get him well


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

MgSO4 is similar to what is in GoLytely...i.e. makes you pee out of your butt. So it is not far fetched to use it for constipation. My question is how do you know your fish is constipated? lol


----------

